# Sibelius



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

What do you think of the Sibelius quartets? Any recommended recordings? I've only listened to the Copenhagen Quartet performing the D minor quartet.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

The D minor in the only mature one, the two of the others hide gems amidst the workmanship. There is also Andante Festivo, which gets higher marks.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I have recordings from the Emerson String Quartet and the Sophisticated Ladies. I prefer the Emerson, but that is common for me, I think very highly of them and tend to prefer, be it bias or not, their renditions. I also like the program, pairing it with Grieg. More generally, I think the "Voces intimae" is a masterpiece within the SQ genre.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^
That DG recording looks good. Thanks!


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

The Kocian Quartet does a very fine job with No.1


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I've always preferred the String Quartet in D minor Op.56 performed by the Guarneri Quartet (c.1989). I really should listen to some more modern recordings.


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

I've exactly what you are looking for: the Budapest SQ (1933).


----------

